# First Bull Red for 2013 "on top water"



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Finally some great weather and perfect tides 3/16!
Got this third cast on skitter walk!  Awesome weekend! 

40 in 25 lbs









And this ugly joker which my scale bottomed out at 50lbs
This Black Drum acted like it don't even know it was hooked.


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome catch... I'm headed out Wednesday or Thursday to pickup my SUV17... Most definitely have to get up and fish once I get it back here...


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Awesome catch... I'm headed out Wednesday or Thursday to pickup my SUV17... Most definitely have to get up and fish once I get it back here...


Yeah let me know. Like to check out that SUV too!


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow! Wish we had them like that down here.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

Great fish!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Sweet Home Alabama!!!


----------

